# Washing Instructions



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

In getting your own labels made are their any instructions that should be added other than what the blank t shirt comes with as a result of the screen printing process. Like I have seen some shirts add "Do not iron decoration" or "Do not iron". The American Apparel 2001 shirt normally says "Machine Wash Cold, Tumble Dry Low", does anything need to be added to these instructions?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I would add, Do not Iron Deco directly. Turn inside out or place a cloth over the design. 

Sounds long, but you can cut it down. Also, do not bleach or dry clean.


----------



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

How do this look:

Machine wash cold with like colors and shirt inside out. Do Not Bleach. Do Not Dry Clean. Tumble Dry Low. Low, iron as needed with shirt inside out. Do not iron decorations directly.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think you only need to mention Ironing once. Other than that good.


----------

